# Need help installing new water heater



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Anybody reasonable for helping install a water heater, maybe case of beer or something?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I just helped "NOWORRYS" install one of those heat pump hot water heaters....cool unit. Those things have a few more connections than a standard unit......makes for a little more work.
In addition to the regular connections that a hot water heater needs, you also have to run 2 condensate drains to an INTERIOR drain. You also need plenty of warm air circulation for the heat pump to function.....an open wall in a garage is the perfect location.
They are expensive, but if you can get the rebate ....its worth it. I hear that they don't really cool the garage much....since it only runs when you use hot water....mostly 2-3 times a day.
Took us about 6 hours to install, using copper for the water supplies/overpressure relief....and pvc for the condensate drains. Also installed a disconnect box and new power whip.
I do remodeling for a living so I'm pretty good with this sort of thing.....might take a home owner longer.....or get someone that is good at plumbing.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry.......If Noworrys wasnt a good friend, I wouldn't have touched that project with a ten foot pole...
If you can follow directions, and do a little plumbing you can do it yourself......just take a little while.
Good luck finding some help.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I actually installed it myself and it was easier than expected and only took about 2-3 hours... Now just need to finish the condensation drain.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

next time send me a pm on needing help on household items I_ have the time, lots of experience and don't mind helping _


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

submariner said:


> next time send me a pm on needing help on household items I_ have the time, lots of experience and don't mind helping _


 Generous offer, thanks!


----------

